# Adding 2 new Ram Sticks, stability



## repije (Feb 23, 2021)

Hello everyone, first post here!

Just built my first computer like 3 months ago, and now I'm adding 2 new Ram sticks.
Mobo - x570 E-gaming
CPU - Ryzen 5 5900x

I had 2*8GB at 3600Mhz CL 18 for the 3 months 0 issues, just with the XMP in the bios active.
Ram - CMW16GX4M2D3600C18

I bought another 2*8GB last week same reference - CMW16GX4M2D3600C18.

After adding the 4 sticks, system boots the ram is still at 3600Mhz CL18, but after some time I got a green screen.
I did the windows mem test, and at 5% it said hardware fault was detected, still the test finished without anything else.
I can use the computer, it was on all night doing some light crypto mining to test if it would give any problem, but today I woke up and it was still on and running.
Been working for a bit and nothing new happened.

Should i expect more green screens or loss of data while working? How can I test and fix so i'm sure it won't crash on me in the future or that i don't have 2 bad ram sticks waiting to "blow"?

I run typhoon software on all 4 rams and they have different manufacturer.




Line 1 and 2 (50h and 51h) are like this:



Line 3 and 4(52h and 53h) are like this:




About messing with the bios for timings etc, i'm a complete noob but I can test any ideas that you send me!

Thanks!


----------



## nguyen (Feb 23, 2021)

Well you have 2 options:
1. Run at reduced frequency, try running the memory at 3000mhz
2. Use only 2 sticks of the same manufacturer
Running with unstable RAM can lead to windows corruption later on.


----------



## repije (Feb 23, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Well you have 2 options:
> 1. Run at reduced frequency, try running the memory at 3000mhz
> 2. Use only 2 sticks of the same manufacturer
> Running with unstable RAM can lead to windows corruption later on.


Thanks for the reply!

Would be it bad to try to fix the timining manually ? Or this would not solve anything?


I'm not sure if iCue shows this for all 4 sticks

I'm still running the computer since yesterday and no crash, working normally.

Thank you


----------



## HD64G (Feb 23, 2021)

Timings or/and voltage settings will help. Do so manually to get the perfect stability you seek for.


----------



## repije (Feb 23, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Timings or/and voltage settings will help. Do so manually to get the perfect stability you seek for.


Hi thanks for the reply,

Is there any software to automaticly get the best values for Zen 3, since i have a ryzen 5 5900x?

Dram calculator only has for Zen2 and still the software gives so much metrics i'm lost in what i should be aiming / changing.

Thanks


----------



## trickson (Feb 23, 2021)

You really need to scrap the RAM you have now get 16GB's of some sweet Gskill matched PAIR! You will never see the full potential of the CPU or the RAM unless you do.


----------



## repije (Feb 23, 2021)

trickson said:


> You really need to scrap the RAM you have now get 16GB's of some sweet Gskill matched PAIR! You will never see the full potential of the CPU or the RAM unless you do.


I would be happy with the 4 slots at 3600Mhz CL18, they are now, just afraid of stability in future.

Best case scenario i could return the new pack of 2*8GB I just got. not the initial ones.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 23, 2021)

The problem is this:
Original sticks use Samsung chips:



New sticks use Nanya chips:



Dunno how the hell can they be rated as CL18 if XMP profile has CL44?

Which means not only you have to troubleshoot quad channel configuration on Zen 3 but also have to deal with shitbin on new sticks and combining those with Samsung's.

Do you need 32 GB of ram? Is troubleshooting this above your skill level? Is there anyone here willing to help guide you through the process?

If all of the above are "No." then go ahead and return the new sticks.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm running four sticks at 3800MHz CL16, just increase the memory Voltage a bit and you should hopefully be fine.


----------



## repije (Feb 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm running four sticks at 3800MHz CL16, just increase the memory Voltage a bit and you should hopefully be fine.


I leave the profile active in bios and just increase the voltage for the ram? I'm not sure what is now but for example if i have 1.2 i go to 1.3 ?

Can't turn off the computer running a work related thing.

Thanks


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 23, 2021)

repije said:


> I leave the profile active in bios and just increase the voltage for the ram? I'm not sure what is now but for example if i have 1.2 i go to 1.3 ?
> 
> Can't turn off the computer running a work related thing.
> 
> Thanks


I can't run XMP with my RAM, so I'm no help there, all manual settings for me.
Normal RAM Voltage is 1.35V, you should be able to go to 1.4V no problem, as long as there's decent airflow in the case.
Considering you seem to have B-dies, you might even be able to go a bit higher, at least based on what other people are doing.


----------



## repije (Feb 23, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> The problem is this:
> Original sticks use Samsung chips:
> View attachment 189641
> New sticks use Nanya chips:
> ...


Yes I need around 26/30GB for some work,

Yes i'm not sure if the new ones i got are samsung or the other way around.

I had 2*8GB in the 2nd and 4th slot (furthest from the cpu)

Then I added the new ones at 1st and 3rd slots

SPD 50th and 51th are Samsungs
SPD 52th and 53th are Nanya

Does this have any corelation to the physical slots so i know what ram is what ?

I could try and reorder and see if i get some samsungs, unless corsair does not procude with them anymore :/ ?



TheLostSwede said:


> I can't run XMP with my RAM, so I'm no help there, all manual settings for me.
> Normal RAM Voltage is 1.35V, you should be able to go to 1.4V no problem, as long as there's decent airflow in the case.
> Considering you seem to have B-dies, you might even be able to go a bit higher, at least based on what other people are doing.


Full load CPU and GPU my ram is at 38 celcius max, is this ok for ram? Never even checked temps on ram to be honest.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 23, 2021)

Ah, missed the fact that you had mixed DRAM ICs, that might be a bit of a mess.
I have four sets of matched Hynix based modules.
Yeah, you might have to do a lot of extra fiddling to get that to work nicely together, including lower clocks as someone suggested.


----------



## repije (Feb 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Ah, missed the fact that you had mixed DRAM ICs, that might be a bit of a mess.
> I have four sets of matched Hynix based modules.
> Yeah, you might have to do a lot of extra fiddling to get that to work nicely together, including lower clocks as someone suggested.


Is there any possible way to return this and order again and hope for a Samsung B-die chip inside ?

I searched just now and corsair has a version control, but you always need to open the case to see this version number to know the chip inside.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 23, 2021)

repije said:


> Is there any possible way to return this and order again and hope for a Samsung B-die chip inside ?
> 
> I searched just now and corsair has a version control, but you always need to open the case to see this version number to know the chip inside.


Unless the store you order from keeps old stock you're pretty much playing a lottery here.

Return new sticks, sell of old sticks, buy something from the QVL:


			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_STRIX_X570-E_GAMING/Memory_QVL_for_AMD_Ryzen_5000_Series_Processors_X570.pdf


----------



## repije (Feb 23, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Unless the store you order from keeps old stock you're pretty much playing a lottery here.
> 
> Return new sticks, sell of old sticks, buy something from the QVL:
> 
> ...


I will try to get a representative of corsair via amazon and try to return this ones for a samsung ones.
Maybe easier 


Do I have any assurances that it will be more stables with 4 samsung B-die, or no conflits ?

 Or just that if it does not at least i have the best chance of manually OC the rams and have success ?


----------



## repije (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello again, running Memory Diagnostic Results from windows gives me this:




*UserData*



*-**Results*


*LaunchType*Manual



*CompletionType*Fail



*MemorySize*15537



*TestType*10



*TestDuration*2410



*TestCount*12



*NumPagesTested*8336260



*NumPagesUnTested*1770



*NumBadPages*39



*T1NumBadPages*0



*T2NumBadPages*0



*T3NumBadPages*19



*T4NumBadPages*0



*T5NumBadPages*0



*T6NumBadPages*0



*T7NumBadPages*0



*T8NumBadPages*0



*T9NumBadPages*18



*T10NumBadPages*2



*T11NumBadPages*0



*T12NumBadPages*0



*T13NumBadPages*0



*T14NumBadPages*0



*T15NumBadPages*0



*T16NumBadPages*0


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 24, 2021)

@trickson
lol, the gskill kits i tried to use for 2 gaming build for friends, wouldn't even post unless v was at 1.35 (set with a different kit),
5 boards from 3 different brands running 3600/37003/3800, and they were on the qvl.
(outside them not doing anything past specs of 3600cl18, while even the non qvl corsair was running with 1.2v, and even cl16 with 1.35)

brand name doesnt guarantee anything, its the chips on the stick, and they arent gskill...


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Fry178 said:


> @trickson
> lol, the gskill kits i tried to use for 2 gaming build for friends, wouldn't even post unless v was at 1.35 (set with a different kit),
> 5 boards from 3 different brands running 3600/37003/3800, and they were on the qvl.
> (outside them not doing anything past specs of 3600cl18, while even the non qvl corsair was running with 1.2v, and even cl16 with 1.35)
> ...


Gskill I just love there stuff.
Every set of Gskill RAM I have currently all run at the RATED speed. SO the Ram for the R7 3700X is running at 3466MHz at 1.35Volt 
I Have some corsair viper stuff but it sucks It only runs at 1066Mhz Try the rated XMP speed and it just will not post at all. CRAP RAM. I am going to change the ram in that system instead.
Thanks for helping me out TPU I really thought that AMD had the Quad ram going I am wrong though. Well unless you get a threadripper.


----------



## repije (Feb 24, 2021)

I swapped around the stick position wise, the CAS 44 disappeared from the Nanya ram all showing the same numbers as Samsung now.

1 Nanya
2 Samsung
3 Samsung
4 Nanya

Only 1 page reported error in the full test from windows mem test instead of the 14/16 pages erros from the previous configuration!

Would increase the voltage to 1.4V help in this ? Does it harm the hardware ?

I have 1.35V with XMP enabled, haven't manual tweaked anything yet.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

repije said:


> I swapped around the stick position wise, the CAS 44 disappeared from the Nanya ram all showing the same numbers as Samsung now.
> 
> 1 Nanya
> 2 Samsung
> ...


1.35-1.4 on RAM is fine I have found 1.35 is the sweet spot for most RAM.
The corsair I have likes 1.4v!! No SHIT! It's funny but it runs fine there drop it to 1.35 and the system fails to POST!


----------



## repije (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> 1.35-1.4 on RAM is fine I have found 1.35 is the sweet spot for most RAM.
> The corsair I have likes 1.4v!! No SHIT! It's funny but it runs fine there drop it to 1.35 and the system fails to POST!


Would it matter ? For this problem?


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

repije said:


> Would it matter ? For this problem?


It may help see the corsair RAM I have in the R3 system is an unmatched pair but a pair from the "Same" Batch. Yet they such at working together lol so 1.4volts and it is fine.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi,
Corsair only way to bin those is the ver.# on each stick 
Their terrible about using the cheapest parts at the time of manufacturing for products never know what you get until you look at the sticks.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Corsair only way to bin those is the ver.# on each stick
> Their terrible about using the cheapest parts at the time of manufacturing for products never know what you get until you look at the sticks.


Exactly.
I love Gskill they just have the best RAM I have ever had even the RipJaws DDR3 is AMAZING!


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> Exactly.
> I love Gskill they just have the best RAM I have ever had even the RipJaws DDR3 is AMAZING!


Hi,
They have crappy memory too so don't think they don't lol


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> They have crappy memory too so don't think they don't lol


YEAH? That is news to me I still have yet to find a PAIR that is as bad as the Corsair! LOL. 
4 Systems and 3 with Gskill you do the math!


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2021)

trickson said:


> YEAH? That is news to me I still have yet to find a PAIR that is as bad as the Corsair! LOL.
> 4 Systems and 3 with Gskill you do the math!


Hi,
Hynix is hynix no matter the brand and it's hit and miss oc wise rated speed well I don't count that
Problem with corsair they mix up hynix and micron this is why some are okay and some aren't.

I guess I have to give corsair a little credit they do have ver.# to at least give you a clue 
If the ver.# match you got a good chance of working if mixing kits.

I've had my share of good and terrible from corsair.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 24, 2021)

I like G.Skill too. Been using them since the DDR2 days, though not entirely exclusively. I do have to say I am really impressed with my Royal 3200C14 sticks. A little annoyed they wont run 3600 12-12-12- stable with 1.6v but cant win em all I reckon. I've had good ones and average one from them, you usually get what you pay for..


----------



## Speedyblupi (Feb 24, 2021)

repije said:


> Would it matter ? For this problem?


Possibly. It would be worth trying 1.4V - all DDR4 should be able to tolerate it without degradation or damage, and extra voltage often helps with memory stability. It doesn't always help (my memory won't go above 3000MH even with 1.5V) but there's no real risk to trying it unless you go above 1.5V (depending on memory die type). Some hardcore overclockers go all the way up to 2V with Samsung b-die, which tolerates voltage very well, as long as you can cool it.

It may also be worth considering increasing your SoC voltage slightly. (though be careful, as the SoC won't tolerate voltages anywhere near what the RAM will) Having 4 memory sticks at 3600MHz is close to the limit of what Zen 2 memory controllers can handle at stock settings, and may be contributing to the stability problems.


----------



## repije (Feb 24, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Corsair only way to bin those is the ver.# on each stick
> Their terrible about using the cheapest parts at the time of manufacturing for products never know what you get until you look at the sticks.


Yes but i can't open the package before buying, unfortunatly!

I will try to order another one and match the 4 of the 6 sticks i have and hope for 4*8GB 3600Mhz CL18 would be ok...



Speedyblupi said:


> Possibly. It would be worth trying 1.4V - all DDR4 should be able to tolerate it without degradation or damage, and extra voltage often helps with memory stability. It doesn't always help (my memory won't go above 3000MH even with 1.5V) but there's no real risk to trying it unless you go above 1.5V (depending on memory die type). Some hardcore overclockers go all the way up to 2V with Samsung b-die, which tolerates voltage very well, as long as you can cool it.
> 
> It may also be worth considering increasing your SoC voltage slightly. (though be careful, as the SoC won't tolerate voltages anywhere near what the RAM will) Having 4 memory sticks at 3600MHz is close to the limit of what Zen 2 memory controllers can handle at stock settings, and may be contributing to the stability problems.


my memory wont go pass 38/39 degrees celcius at full load is it alot for ram ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2021)

repije said:


> Yes but i can't open the package before buying, unfortunatly!
> 
> I will try to order another one and match the 4 of the 6 sticks i have and hope for 4*8GB 3600Mhz CL18 would be ok...
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'd hit the used market here/ ebay/....


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 24, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Corsair only way to bin those is the ver.# on each stick
> *Their terrible about using the cheapest parts at the time of manufacturing for products never know what you get until you look at the sticks.*


Man, when will it ever stop....!? Or when ppl will realize finally Corsair is not a premium name when it comes to ram, like Adata total grab bag.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 24, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Man, when will it ever stop....!? Or when ppl will realize finally Corsair is not a premium name when it comes to ram, like Adata total grab bag.


Hi,
Well when ddr4 first came out corsair was pretty good very expensive but so was everyone else
Sadly they went for cheapest parts and now is mostly crap.


----------



## Speedyblupi (Feb 24, 2021)

repije said:


> my memory wont go pass 38/39 degrees celcius at full load is it alot for ram ?


No, 38 degrees is quite low for RAM temperature - ambient temperature within a PC case is usually around that. I'm actually surprised it's so low, and (unless your room is quite cool and your case has a lot of airflow) I would suspect that the temperature isn't being detected properly, or that your "full load" isn't stressing the memory. If that's a real value, you should be pleased that your PC is well cooled.

For testing memory temperatures, it's sometimes worth running a GPU benchmark at the same time - because GPUs put out a lot more more heat than RAM, they can significantly raise the temperature of the air in your case, and indirectly increase the memory temperature. This is likely to be a more realistic "worst case scenario" that's more representative of situations like gaming, rather than only loading the CPU.

Adding voltage will result in the memory putting out more heat, but 39 degrees is well within the range you should expect for good stability and reliability. There is a decent amount of variation between memory die types, but you shouldn't see any major drop-off in stability from temperature unless your RAM is consistently around 45C or more. Lower temperatures are always better, and there is a trade-off between directly improving stability and indirectly harming it, and the ideal point of that trade-off is different for different memory modules, depending on the dies and heatsink.

Because of this, it's often difficult to predict how a given memory module will react to increasing or decreasing voltage. You can try either and see if it provides any useful benefit. Memory OC is a lot of trial and error.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 25, 2021)

just because your buying gskill doesnt mean anything.
2 kits wont boot, while 3 corsair kits did (all had micron dies), is enough proof for me that i wont believe ppls ram recommendation except for specific kits (sticker)..
and 2 of 5 corsair kits i ordered (to replace the gskill) had samsung b-die, which is known to be the crappy quality ram corsair makes, lol


----------



## freeagent (Feb 25, 2021)

Fry178 said:


> just because your buying gskill doesnt mean anything.


Well.. it does mean one thing..

You didn't buy Corsair 

I had a good set of Dominators once. 

I still have them, pretty sure they don't work though.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Feb 25, 2021)

Fry178 said:


> just because your buying gskill doesnt mean anything.
> 2 kits wont boot, while 3 corsair kits did (all had micron dies), is enough proof for me that i wont believe ppls ram recommendation except for specific kits (sticker)..
> and 2 of 5 corsair kits i ordered (to replace the gskill) had samsung b-die, which is known to be the crappy quality ram corsair makes, lol


I have a Corsair kit of CMW32GX4M2C3200C16 (ver 4.32, dual rank, 2 sticks, 32GB) internally it says b-die (which seemed unlikely) but found some posts that suggested it was actually c-die and with that die lowering voltage actually allowed it to OC better.   After struggling to get it past DDR4-3600 I tested the theory and was able to OC that kit to DDR4-3800 on 1.33v and FCLK 1900 (keeping 1:1 ratio) on my 3800x.  After some tweaking the timings were not earth shattering but for the most part followed the kits XMP rated timings in nanoseconds at the higher frequency.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 25, 2021)

Fry178 said:


> just because your buying gskill doesnt mean anything.
> 2 kits wont boot, while 3 corsair kits did (all had micron dies), is enough proof for me that i wont believe ppls ram recommendation except for specific kits (sticker)..
> and 2 of 5 corsair kits i ordered (to replace the gskill) had samsung b-die, which is known to be the crappy quality ram corsair makes, lol



Except for the fact that Corsair revision numbers don't even indicate what you get, they lump multiple ICs under the same revision codes now so you literally don't know unless you peel off the heatspreaders (and even then it depends on if Corsair erased the markings, so more like unless you mess with VDIMM and tRCD/tRP/tRFC you just won't know).

G.Skill has a 042 code for a reason on their stickers - unlike Corsair it actually clearly tells you what you have. IC density, vendor, vendor revision. That's all the info you need to know what to do with VDIMM and timings behaviour.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2021)

Anyone recommend looking at SoC voltage yet? Often, especially with four sticks, the memory controller needs a small bump in voltage.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Feb 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Except for the fact that Corsair revision numbers don't even indicate what you get, they lump multiple ICs under the same revision codes now so you literally don't know unless you peel off the heatspreaders.
> 
> G.Skill has a 042 code for a reason on their stickers - unlike Corsair it actually clearly tells you what you have. IC density, vendor, vendor revision.


It was bad enough resellers don't even list the revision number so now the revision number is useless to identify the ICs.   Ouch.  That hurts.



erocker said:


> Anyone recommend looking at SoC voltage yet? Often, especially with four sticks, the memory controller needs a small bump in voltage.


There was a documented sweetspot in the Ryzen DRAM overclocking guide.  I don't recall what that was off hand but when exploring I tend to set it to 1.1v and work my way down.


----------



## repije (Feb 25, 2021)

I didn't built a computer for 10 year, just lame the state where ram is... also rgb... what maddness is this every new brand doing something does it different..


----------



## maxfly (Feb 25, 2021)

Pretty much all manufacturers do this. Most only guarantee stock speeds and timings for a reason. They do it to save money. Corsair bins their ics very tightly to maximize the amount of segments they can use their ics in. This obviously allows them to stretch profits. It also means most of their lower tiered ics dont clock well (b-die included). This makes them seem greedy when compared to a company like Gskill who generally leave more meat on the bone for ocing no matter the tier. 
 Also keep in mind not all b-die oc well. You have to consider where they come from. So even if you happen to find a set of your original b-die... Well, youd better do some testing of the set you have before you bother with that.
If your not familiar with memory ocing or dont plan on learning how to with what you have. Your far better off buying a 4x8gb kit of the specific speed you want and calling it a day.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 25, 2021)

@freeagent
its more about the fact that "our" experience is statistically irrelevant, and not proof of anything.
even if someone works as a tech and installs 20 kits/week, thats just ~1000 kits/year, vs millions being sold planet wide (in total).
so telling ppl not to buy a certain brand because they worked with a handful of items is ...

@tabascosauz
true, if your able to look at them in a store. online, not so much difference as no one show you the labels..


----------



## freeagent (Feb 25, 2021)

Fry178 said:


> @freeagent
> its more about the fact that "our" experience is statistically irrelevant, and not proof of anything.
> even if someone works as a tech and installs 20 kits/week, thats just ~1000 kits/year, vs millions being sold planet wide (in total).
> so telling ppl not to buy a certain brand because they worked with a handful of items is ...
> ...


I don't have the numbers like that, I wasn't arguing at all., just being a bit of a smart ass I guess.. sorry!  I would not count out your experience as irrelevant because I use everyone's feedback in my consideration for purchases. I don't know everything, that's why I come to you folks


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 25, 2021)

@maxfly
at least for ryzen, your still better off with 2 sticks of SR (clock/compatibility wise)..

@freeagent
lol. sorry, didnt want to make it sound like you were, and i do like to be a smart ass and argue as well  

just saying, as long as its not info that goes into the thousands (of kits used), its not representative for the whole brand.
i get it when ppl say "i dont recommend/get something different" etc, but saying a brand is crap just because not all their kits are tier one b-die, or arent the best ocers (when was that ever guaranteed?), or that it takes some research to find the proper sticks, all based on a "couple of kits" ppl used, is just ignorant.

example
fill a box with 100 bills (90x 10$ and 10x 100$) and you ask 2 ppl to pull 10 pieces (without them able to see whats in the box)
lets say by chance the first person grabs all the100s, the next one grabs all 10s.
if asked what's in the box, the first would say "its all hundreds", the 2nd would say "its all 10s", when in reality it was neither,
but their sample size is too low to make a proper assumption...


----------



## repije (Mar 4, 2021)

Ok guys so just got another 2 stick of 8GB they are samsung..

Tested them all ok

Then joined all 4 sticks i have Corsair 8GB*4 3600Mhz CL18 with XMP speed ok latency ok, windows memory test which always failed passed with 0 erros or pages missing.


What can I do to improve now ? 
First step ? and how?

I already read pages and pages of this but is kinda theorical i need to know how and where i need to change the stuff to improve most?


Maybe try CL16 ? But how ?

Thanks for any kind soul!


----------



## A Computer Guy (Mar 4, 2021)

repije said:


> Ok guys so just got another 2 stick of 8GB they are samsung..
> 
> Tested them all ok
> 
> ...



Here are two resources to start if your interested in overclocking your ram however you might consider if you want to spend hours and hours enjoying your new PC "as-is" or hours and hours trying to overclock it.  

AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide








						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




DRAM Calculator for Ryzen








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I use https://www.memtest86.com/ to test but there are other programs out there to test as well.

Are all your sticks ver 4.32? (look at the sticker on the back of the ram next to the model number)


----------



## repije (Mar 4, 2021)

A Computer Guy said:


> Here are two resources to start if your interested in overclocking your ram however you might consider if you want to spend hours and hours enjoying your new PC "as-is" or hours and hours trying to overclock it.
> 
> AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
> 
> ...


Thank you, i will study this.
Going from CL 18 to CL 16 is also overclocking?
I was reading and seems that i would benefit more from latency reduction that Mhz increase, cause of infinity fabric 3600mhz is the sweets spot?

About the calculator, does it work properly for ryzen 5000 ? I read other guides and they say only goes up to 3000 the "auto-calculators"


----------



## HD64G (Mar 4, 2021)

repije said:


> Thank you, i will study this.
> Going from CL 18 to CL 16 is also overclocking?
> I was reading and seems that i would benefit more from latency reduction that Mhz increase, cause of infinity fabric 3600mhz is the sweets spot?
> 
> About the calculator, does it work properly for ryzen 5000 ? I read other guides and they say only goes up to 3000 the "auto-calculators"


Since memory controller for Zen3 is the same or better than Zen2, the DRAM Zen calc will help you up to a point so why not to give a go?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Mar 4, 2021)

repije said:


> Thank you, i will study this.
> Going from CL 18 to CL 16 is also overclocking?


I think so.


repije said:


> I was reading and seems that i would benefit more from latency reduction that Mhz increase, cause of infinity fabric 3600mhz is the sweets spot?


It depends.  On one end of the scale is latency on the other is bandwidth.  You want to find a happy place that is an acceptable tradeoff between the two for your needs. 
If you can scale your memory kit up in bandwidth without increasing (or minimizing the increase) the latency in nanoseconds then that is a win, win.

For my Corsair DDR4-3200 memory kit on my Ryzen 3800x OC to DDR4-3800 is the sweetspot in terms of overall bandwidth since I can run a 1900Mhz IF (infinity fabric) however DDR4-3733 (with matching IF) end up being a better match with less tradeoffs in increasing latency (in nanoseconds).  Before I discovered Dram Calculator I used to recalculate the timings in nanoseconds to try and find settings that might work before trying to tighten them.   I hear IF frequency is better in Zen3 CPU's.



repije said:


> About the calculator, does it work properly for ryzen 5000 ? I read other guides and they say only goes up to 3000 the "auto-calculators"



It should be good enough however inputting the correct memory type to get good recommendations can be an issue if you don't know, or if the SPD info in the ram is incorrect when reported by thaiphoon. 

My Corsair kit CMW32GX4M2C3200C16 (ver 4.32) (that reports they same part number K4A8G085WB-BCPB as yours) .  In DRAM Calculator "Samsung OEM" used to be the closest match in terms of compatible settings.  This is why I was asking if you know the version number of your kit since you might have a similar experience.  Later from an OC forum I found kits of this version seem to behave more like Samsung c-die not b-die as reported by thaiphoon.  I had to actually lower the DRAM voltage to 1.33v to get the higher overclocks.

I know it's a crap benchmark to use but I use User Benchmark as a quick and dirty test for ram overclock to see how it is doing, in particular to see the tradeoffs between the ram and cpu benchmarks.  If the ram OC hurts CPU utilization then I rebalance the ram OC to get better CPU utilization.


----------



## milewski1015 (Mar 4, 2021)

repije said:


> Going from CL 18 to CL 16 is also overclocking?


Yes. Even though you're not increasing the memory frequency, you're tightening the timings to reduce latency. I interpret overclocking in this day and age to be any instance of pushing something beyond it's specifications to increase performance.


----------



## repije (Mar 4, 2021)

A Computer Guy said:


> I think so.
> 
> It depends.  On one end of the scale is latency on the other is bandwidth.  You want to find a happy place that is an acceptable tradeoff between the two for your needs.
> If you can scale your memory kit up in bandwidth without increasing (or minimizing the increase) the latency in nanoseconds then that is a win, win.
> ...


My memory is 4*8GB of Corsair 3600Mhz CL18, ver 4.32 on the stick althouht i bouth 2 packs separetly so the part number is a bit different from yours.

Need to test alot of stuff I see, so many boots waiting for me xD



milewski1015 said:


> Yes. Even though you're not increasing the memory frequency, you're tightening the timings to reduce latency. I interpret overclocking in this day and age to be any instance of pushing something beyond it's specifications to increase performance.


got it thanks


----------

